
Show HN: ApiAiRecognizer – Use api.ai instead of LUIS in Microsoft Bot Framework - ganadiniakshay
https://github.com/GanadiniAkshay/ApiAiRecognizer
======
sprobertson
I'd be interested to hear the pros/cons of API.ai vs LUIS

~~~
ganadiniakshay
The one thing I really love about Api.ai is the support for pre built
domains..

However one problem is their api only directly the top intent while LUIS gives
you score for all intents. This could be useful in some cases.

